# Annie and her herding instinct



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Annie's herding instinct is very strong.: Annie will herd Bailey and the once in a while the cats. Whatever she herds must be running fast.:uhoh:

It all started out with nipping at Bailey's heels and the quick turns. I've stopped that and now Annie is pinning Bailey down at a full speed run. Bailey thinks it's a big game, but I stop it due to the possibility of Bailey getting hurt. Annie has even passed all her herding knowledge onto Bailey. Now Bailey is nipping at Annie's heels and trying to pin Annie down running. :doh:

Annie will run full fast circles around the house and us too! She can turn at a drop of a hat. To my surprise, Bailey can do those turns too. Right now I'm working on Annie not pinning Bailey down while running. 

In the house the two girls are perfect. They play so nicely and love to cuddle too. I love my girls.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So glad they are getting along and enjoying each other. That's funny that Bailey has learned to herd!!

My son has a border collie mix and he has a herding instinct too, but his high energy level and high intelligence have kept things really interesting. He's about 3 now and has slowed down on the zoomies. He wears out at the dog park much faster than he used to. They are fun dogs, but take a lot of exercise. Your Annie is so pretty.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Years ago we had a border collie mix that would herd our two cats....it was kind of funny. Annie is just doing what Aussies do  Your girls are so pretty..Chester and Murphy wished they lived closer.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Annie sounds like my son's pup Hunter, whom I'm have on a regular basis now. He nips at Ike's legs, jumping around to get to all 4, and will try to herd Ike in a certain direction. Ike's much larger than Hunter so he's able to withstand the body blows...for now. Hunter's only 6 months old, so not done growing by a long shot. The Vet thinks Hunter is a lab/heeler/beagle mix. I've noticed that he also locks his sights on a bird, squirrel, butterfly, and will wait for the right moment to attack...this being his beagle instincts, I think. So far the only lab I'm noticing is his appearance, he's definitely not ball obsessed or water obsessed.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Where do you live? There are herding classes that will relieve some of that "need" to herd. A tired doggy is a happy doggy, but more so with the herding dogs.
There is an excellend trainer in Southern California...there are places here in the Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> Where do you live? There are herding classes that will relieve some of that "need" to herd. A tired doggy is a happy doggy, but more so with the herding dogs.
> There is an excellend trainer in Southern California...there are places here in the Mid-Atlantic.


I live in MN. I never heard of herding classes. I haven't seen them advertised before. I take Annie on the bike and we go about 1.5 miles everyday we can. I thought about agility training, but I can't with my neck spine injury. I do trick train Annie, which is SUPER fun!

Your right, a tired dog is a happy dog.  On the weekends I have hubby to help me tire them out, which is really nice. Today we are going to take them swimming at the beach. I have no idea if Annie will follow Bailey into the lake. Annie loves the swamp, so it is a possibillity.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know anyone in MN, but I will try to find out.
Here is the link to the trainers we went to...the picture at the bottom left of the page is my dog Cassie, whom I recently lost, at a trial with my husband Bob.
http://www.drummondranch.net/born2herd.shtml


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is what I found for MN.
http://www.grsc.webs.com/
http://www.tuckercreek.net/events.html

You may find the American Herding Breed Association helpful.
http://www.ahba-herding.org/MainPage.php?AreaName=FacilityDirectory


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You could also do flyball as they excel at it and goldens do to!.
http://www.flyball.org/


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> Here is what I found for MN.
> http://www.grsc.webs.com/
> http://www.tuckercreek.net/events.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. The one in Scandia is closest to me. It's about a 30-45 mile drive from here. It looks great. I'll have to check it out, I'm not sure what is required on my end with this type of training. I do have that darn spine injury in my neck and am at the moment disabled and waiting to have another fusion. I'll call and ask.

I've noticed this weekend she herds Bailey when I'm not around and when hubby has her. 

Did I tell you how great Annie is? I just took this pic today an hour ago or so, and it's in my siggy. This is one tired pup. There is a member on here helping me to train her to stop herding Bailey outside. I greatly appreciate his help.  He's given me some work to do.

I doubt Annie would be interested in flyball. Ball's are not her thing, nor is the frisbee.


----------

